# IVF Documentary Series



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The Community Channel (Virgin 269, Freeview 63, Sky 539 - according to my TV guide!) are showing documentaries called "Life Fertility & Family".

They are more like extended clinic adverts with each episode focused on two separate European clinics, but they do briefly discuss methods and options, and also have interviews with people who work at the clinic and also people who have been treated at the clinic. The man at the start of the programme waffles on for a bit about EU directives and international medical tourism, but if you are interested in having treatment abroad it might be helpful. They seem to have some of the clinic sections on You Tube too. It is listed as being on again next Saturday and Sunday night (although there isn't any indication of whether these are repeats of this weeks, or if they are other clinics). Each episode is 30 minutes and covers 2 clinics.

The clinics covered this Sunday were:
- Dexeus in Barcelona
- Unica in Brno
- Barcelona IVF
- Serum in Athens

xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Interesting!


----------

